

New Macbook Air vs "New" Macbook Air - marcusEting

new:<p>http://www.apple.com/macbookair/<p>vs old:<p>http://web.archive.org/web/20101220195028/http://www.apple.com/macbookair/
======
ryduh
Clickable: <http://www.apple.com/macbookair/>

[http://web.archive.org/web/20101220195028/http://www.apple.c...](http://web.archive.org/web/20101220195028/http://www.apple.com/macbookair/)

